# Question about tapewormers for dogs



## BoxerMomTx (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello I have been told you can use a product called Prazi Pond Powder for fish for removing tape worms from dogs. it is Praziquantel. I have not been able to find any mg info on it. I have been useing the tapes for fish made by Thomas Labs for a while now. It comes in 34mg capsules and 170mg does anyone know about Prazi Pond? THanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Praziquantel tablets come in 34 Mg sizes for dogs but Ive never heard of using a pond treatment for dogs. I guess if its the only ingredient it would be safe.

I use Safeguard 10% "goat wormer" for my dogs for tapeworms Its active ingredient is fenbenzadole. Dosage is 1 ML per 5 lbs body weight, given 3 days in a row http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_canineintestinalworms.htm


----------



## BoxerMomTx (Jul 14, 2006)

yes i use safe guard also every 6 months and use Pyrantel Pamoate monthly with ivermection. I know that safe guard only kills one type of tape not all 9. Praziquantel wills all 9. I only use it when there is a problem. I use FishTapes that come in 34mg per capsule, or you can buy the 170mg capsules for your larger animals, you just mix it with a little water or sprinkle it on a treat. Here is a link of one place you can buy them.

http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1090
I usually buy mine from Revival Animal.com

I help with a animal rescue and the Prazi Pond product would be cheaper for there with so many animals. I just came accross it, it is 100% Praziquantel and it is the only ingrediant.
GoldenMom maybe you can answer this one??????


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Personally I don't know anything about using fish wormers/pond wormers in a pet. I would question the purity myself, but if you're comfortable using those types of things I don't see why there should be a problem.


----------



## Wildtim (Mar 13, 2006)

I also use safe-guard when I suspect Tape worms. It kills the only type of tape caused by an organism not allready vaccinated for in the usual seven way shot.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Wildtim said:


> It kills the only type of tape caused by an organism not allready vaccinated for in the usual seven way shot.


Huh? The usual seven way shot is DHLPP-C (distemper, hepatitis, lepto X 2, parainfluenza, parvo, and corona). All viruses except the leptos. There is no vaccine for tapeworms.


----------



## BoxerMomTx (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks GoldenMom! Guess i will stick with the capsules, been using them (34mg capsules) and had no problems. I think she is going to add the powder Garlic/Brewers Yeast at the resuce to help keep fleas gone and help prevent the tapes. Thanks!


----------

